# iDVD or iMovie for Quicktime movie



## mspain77 (Oct 12, 2006)

I am trying to burn a DVD from a Quicktime MPG that I downloaded from tne internet. I just want to make it to where when you insert the disc the movie begins to play (it's about 10 minutes long) and then loops when finished. I don't need a title page, submenus, or any of that. 
What app do I use and how can I achieve this as painlessly as possible? Thanks guys (and girls


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 12, 2006)

Roxio's Toast can do this.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 12, 2006)

Use iDVD if you want to author a disc, which is what you're describing.


----------



## mspain77 (Oct 12, 2006)

Good deal. I was able to figure it out finally. thanks for the input.


----------

